# طبيب القلــــــ♥†♥ـــــوب المنكسرة



## ABOTARBO (14 نوفمبر 2011)

*طبيب القلــــــ♥†♥ـــــوب المنكسرة 
*​ *
*
*




*​ *
" روح الرب على لأنه مسحنى لأبشر المساكين  , أرسلنى لأشفى المنكسرى القلوب " ( لو 4: 18)*​ *+ لا يعرف إنكسار القلب حقاً إلا من مر فى إحدى تلك التجارب االمريرة التى تجعله فى حاجة ملحة إلى تدخل الطبيب الأعظم الذى له وحده القدرة على شفاء القلوب المنكسرة.*​ *+ وكثيراً ما يحاول عبثاً أن يدارى أحزانه بمظاهر الفرح والضحك ولكن سليمان الحكيم يعرف الطبع البشرى فيكشف حقيقته قائلاً : " أيضاً فى الضحك يكتئب القلب " ( أم 14 : 13) وهو ما عبر عنه الشاعر أيضاً قائلاً :*​ *لا تحسبوا رقصى مابينكم فرحاً           فالطيرُ يرقصُ مذبوحاً من الألم*​ *+ ولأن شفاء القلب الكسير أمر عسير لا يقوم به إلا الرب القدير لذا يصفه كاتب المزمور : " يشفى المنكسرى القلوب , ويجبر كسرهم . يحصى  عدد الكواكب . يدعو كلها بأسماء " ( مز 147: 3 – 4) وكأنه يربط بين شفاء القلوب الكسيرة وإحصاء النجوم الكثيرة , لكون كليهما قدرة قدرة فريدة لا تتوفر سوى للرب وحده .*​ *+ وقد تختلف الآراء فى من نلجأ إليه للمشورة والنصح عند المرض , هل هو المريض الذى جرب المرض و آلامه ؟ أم الطبيب الذى درس كل شئ عنه وعالج عشرات المرضى بنجاح ؟ *​ *إلا أن جميع الآراء تتفق أنه إذا كان الطبيب قد مر بتجربة المرض قبلاً  فهو بلا شك أقدر على علاج الآخرين .*​ *+ وهذا هو طبيبنا الأعظم رجل الأوجاع مختبر الحزن الذى اختبر جميع أنواع الآلام النفسية والجسدية .*​ *" لأنه فى ما هو قد تألم مجرباً يقدر أن يعين المجربين " ( عب 2:18) هذا الذى جرب مرارة الغدر والخيانة والإنكار ....*​ *
وإحتمل لطم العبيد له وجلدات السياط واختراق المسامير ليديه ورجليه .*​ *إنتظر رقة فلم تكن ومعزين فلم يجد ... فأى آلام يمر بها إنسان ويستطيع أن يدعى أن الرب يسوع لم يمر بها أو بما هو أقسى منها .... ورغم كل هذا فإن أقسى ما يؤلمه هو أن نقابل رغبته فى شفائنا بالجحود والإنكار , يمد لنا يداً فنتراجع ويقف على أول الطريق ينتظر عودة الضال فيطول إنتظاره , وهكذا فإننا بقسوة قلوبنا نكسر قلب ذاك الذى أتى ليشفى القلوب الكسيرة !

*​ *عن كتاب :*

*تعزيات السماء*
 *د | ليليان ألفى
*​


----------



## النهيسى (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكرا جدا جدا
الرب يباركك
موضوع راائع*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 نوفمبر 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا جدا جدا
> الرب يباركك
> موضوع راائع*​


ربنا يخليك يا استاذنا
ميرسى لتشجيع حضرتك
ربنا معاكم


----------



## rania79 (23 نوفمبر 2011)

الله بجد جميل اوى التويبك دة
وفعلا المسيح هو القادر الوحيد ع شفاء كل امراض نفوسنا واجسدنا
ميرسى ليك تربو


----------



## candy shop (23 نوفمبر 2011)

روووووووووووووووووعه ابو تربو 

شكراااااا ليك

ربنا يبارك خدمتك 
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 نوفمبر 2011)

ramzy1913 قال:


> ​


شكرا خالص يا استاذنا

+ ميرسى للمشاركة الطيبة
ربنا معاكم


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 نوفمبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> الله بجد جميل اوى التويبك دة
> وفعلا المسيح هو القادر الوحيد ع شفاء كل امراض نفوسنا واجسدنا
> ميرسى ليك تربو


+ آمين
ميرسى تاسونى للمشاركة الطيبة وللتقيم 
ربنا معاكم


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 نوفمبر 2011)

candy shop قال:


> روووووووووووووووووعه ابو تربو
> 
> شكراااااا ليك
> 
> ...


+ آمين
ميرسى مامتى الغالية  للمشاركة الطيبة وللتقيم 
ربنا معاكم


----------



## happy angel (23 نوفمبر 2011)

> *إلا أن جميع الآراء تتفق أنه إذا كان الطبيب قد مر بتجربة المرض قبلاً فهو بلا شك أقدر على علاج الآخرين .
> + وهذا هو طبيبنا الأعظم رجل الأوجاع مختبر الحزن الذى اختبر جميع أنواع الآلام النفسية والجسدية .
> " لأنه فى ما هو قد تألم مجرباً يقدر أن يعين المجربين " ( عب 2:18) هذا الذى جرب مرارة الغدر والخيانة والإنكار *​



*مبرسى ياابنى موضوع معزى جدااا
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 نوفمبر 2011)

happy angel قال:


> *مبرسى ياابنى موضوع معزى جدااا
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


آمين

+ ميرسى يا أمى الغالية للمشاركة الطيبة
ربنا معاكم


----------



## ramzy1913 (24 نوفمبر 2011)




----------

